# Kona Remote 160



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

https://www.konaworld.com/remote_160.cfm


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks promising, with a good specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Should have it in a week or two....


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks sweet! Could not find the price at the link, may I ask how much?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

b1rdie said:


> Looks sweet! Could not find the price at the link, may I ask how much?











Price is listed under bike when I click on link.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

No worries Vik...this is not to replace my Smash!


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

List is $5999 in the US


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Geo looks close to what I want in Med/Large. Just wish it were 29er with Assegai 29 EXO TR front and DHR2/Aggressor 29x2.4 DD TR rear, and E7000 + Deore 10spd to get the price down a bit. Not sure what else can go to get price under 5k, nor what it'd take to even get close to 4k.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

FWIW, Kona says the rear can do 29 up to 2.5...the Lyrik specced w the bike will do a 29 up to 2.6....


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Only wish their med had 15" seat tube like the small, L can be 16.5" and XL can be 18". Heck, dunno why they bother with 4 sizes. Just get rid of some of the overlap.


----------

